# Aristo Doodlebug



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I will be working on a Doodlebug for a friend (Sound, lighting etc.). Do the Aristo figures fit the seats, or do I have to cut the legs off like I have done for the heavyweight coaches? I have some USA figures, but they look more like O Scale (too small), and do not fit with the Aristo Conductor or Engineer.


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

The doodlebug has the exact same interior as Aristo coaches. Depending on which people you use most likely have to cut of legs. Nobody will ever know.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Now we will!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Better to drill holes in the bottom of the doodle bug and let their feet hang down.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

If I drill holes for the feet to hang down, will this give me added braking power......Or will it be power assist.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I suspected as much about the interior. He has ordered Aristo seated people, so "Dr. Bob" is going to have to get the Dremel fired up with a cut-off wheel. Thanks for all your replys.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm not a fanatic on scale folks when it comes to adding to pass interiors. I install the USAT folks and look just fine. Most folks will not be up close to the cars any way. They also look just fine when USAT put them in there Pass cars. Later RJD


----------

